# Press Resease



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Contact: Bob Lesnick
Phone: 973-809-8314
Email: [email protected]
www.cigarclubs.org

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

New Association Helps Cigar Smokers Start Private Clubs

Cigarclubs.org offering seminar that teaches cigar clubs how to build, expand and profit

FAIRFIELD, NJ - June 15, 2008 - Cigar smokers are tired of being treated like pariahs. The exponential growth of state and local smoking ban legislation across the country has snuffed-out the ability to relax and enjoy a good cigar just about everywhere. So cigar smokers are taking matters into their own hands by creating their own local private cigar clubs. The idea makes sense, but how do you get started? To answer that question, the International Association of Cigar Clubs (www.cigarclubs.org) has come to the rescue.

The IACC was founded in 2007 by Dan Mc Carthy and Bob Lesnick, who are best known for their creation of The Metropolitan Society (www.metrocigar.com), the largest and most successful private, members only, cigar club of its kind in the country. Located in Fairfield, New Jersey, it serves as "the model" for the ideal cigar and social club.

"We formed The International Association of Cigar Clubs in response to the strict anti-smoking legislation that was passed in New Jersey, " said Mr. Lesnick. "The basis of the association is to help cigar smokers whose rights have been taken away, and help them find a viable alternative."

IACC's doors are open to anyone who is either looking to join a local cigar club, individuals or groups who want to start their own cigar club ventures, and to assist the expansion programs of already-formed cigar clubs and lounges. Moreover, IACC acts as a centralized clearing house for establishing a national reciprocal access program which allows members from one IACC member cigar club access to all other IACC member cigar clubs around the country.

"The reciprocal access program creates sanctuaries where traveling cigar smokers are welcomed and where they can relax and enjoy their favorite cigar without being chastised," said Mr. McCarthy.

Recently, IACC has begun offering a seminar to cigar smokers who want to learn how to start their own clubs, or make their existing club more profitable. Highlights of the seminar include:

* An in-depth description of The Metropolitan Society. How everything was built, why it was built, and the advantages it has offered the club.
* Where the best location is for your cigar club
* How to create day-to-day working capital
* How to set up the day-to-day operation, maintenance, and management of a private cigar club
* How to put together a business plan and final operating agreement
* Construction ideas, floor plans, and sources for materials and furnishings such as a humidified locker room, banquet room and air filtering systems
* Event planning, club rental, and other means of outside income

The IACC program illustrates the dos and don'ts you need to know, even if you're just contemplating starting a cigar club. If you're ready to start one, you'll find the secrets of what works successfully without the costly trial and error approach that's usually associated with most start-up businesses.

You'll be able to follow all the negatives that can and do pop up. You'll find out why "Private" is so important. You'll learn, without spending large sums of money, the many positives Dan and Bob had to learn through the costly method of trial and error, and the nuances of starting your own cigar club.

"During the seminar we give the attendees an outline of the financial possibilities of their club from day one, " said Mr. Mc Carthy. "We also offer a six-months of follow up consultation and technical support," he added.

During the [six-hour] seminar every important aspect of creating a successful cigar club is covered. Attendees learn how to create and implement house rules, draft rental contracts and other operations-related documents; sell stock in their club; set up member communications, organization and management of databases, accounting and billing systems; even how to create a club web store. By learning from the experts, they may eventually find themselves managing the ideal cigar club. So is there such a thing as the "ideal" cigar club?

"The ideal cigar club would be a country club for cigar smokers without the golf course," says Mr. Lesnick." "A successful cigar club takes determination and teamwork, and we're here to show cigar smokers how to do it right."

For more information interested parties can learn more at www.cigarclubs.org, or call 973-809-8314.

- end -

-- 
Bob Lesnick
International Assn of Cigar Clubs
http://www.cigarclubs.org


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Good find. I wonder though how they do get by the laws, even with "private."


----------

